# Long term side effects of Propranolol ??



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone reliably know what the long term side effects of taking propranolol for situational anxiety are ?? ie not taking it every day or even every week, but intermittently for a sustained period (several years) of time ?

Fed up of reading meaningless statements on the internet about side effects


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

Lower blood pressure.


----------



## bben (Oct 24, 2009)

i think it effects memory some due to impaired norepinephrine release, which is why they were testing it to prevent ptsd for awhile.


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

You may want to consider taking atenolol if it is purely physical symptoms. It works much the same, but doesn't cross into the central nervous system. I take 75mg/day since my anxiety causes me to shake, barely be able to hold still, and gives me a blood pressure of 150/90+. The only side effect that I've noticed over the past couple months is that my heart rate went from ~90 at rest to ~55 bpm and my blood pressure is pretty stable at 110/70.


----------



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, many thanks to those who have responded. 

My own experince recently has been a small amount of brain fog, terrible memory and the odd headache... not sure if it is propranolol related or not. I probably drink too much alcohol for my own good (non from Monday to Thursday, then blow outs Fri, Sat & Sun - which is basically half the week...)

I had atenolol down on my "try" list, so will give that a go.

Thanks again

Any one else care to add...


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

charlieparker said:


> Ok, many thanks to those who have responded.
> 
> My own experince recently has been a small amount of brain fog, terrible memory and the odd headache... not sure if it is propranolol related or not. I probably drink too much alcohol for my own good (non from Monday to Thursday, then blow outs Fri, Sat & Sun - which is basically half the week...)
> 
> ...


When I took propranolol I had much of the same issues. Atenolol alleviated those for me. Good luck!


----------



## Comfortably Glum (Jan 6, 2010)

Hair loss/thinning is a side effect. Beta-blockers were very effective in halting my panic attacks, however a good 20% of my hair fell out after just 3 weeks of use. 
Also, Beta-blockers can increase your risk of developing diabetes. Google "beta-blockers and diabetes"


----------



## jinks57 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never heard of the problems of diabetes. Beta blockers are widely prescribed in the UK with no such warning. And over there they are as adverse to prescribing medicine as Americans are to taxes.

Anyway, the only side-effects I've heard of in the long-term is, with increased dossage, an increased BP. It can also cause fatigue for some, as noted by the 'brain fog' poster above.


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

jinks57 said:


> I've never heard of the problems of diabetes. Beta blockers are widely prescribed in the UK with no such warning. And over there they are as adverse to prescribing medicine as Americans are to taxes.
> 
> Anyway, the only side-effects I've heard of in the long-term is, with increased dossage, an increased BP. It can also cause fatigue for some, as noted by the 'brain fog' poster above.


I've heard of the diabetes problem a lot too but I have not been able to find any specifics of it. The only thing I've found is that they list it may block symptoms of extremely low blood sugar.

Also, the atenolol doesn't cause the fatigue in my experience since it can't cross the blood-brain barrier. Propranolol was a knockout in a pill for me


----------



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. However this thread kind of sums up the confusion out there over the drug. One person says its gives "lower blood pressure", another "increased BP"...

I would guess that obviously using it regularly would lead to lower BP, however intermittent use could see a rebound effect , that actually increases BP when not taking it ??

Unlimited00 - can I ask if the effects of atenolol were as good as Prop ?? Some suggest that BECAUSE it doesn't cross the BBB, this means that it isn't as effective for some reason.

(I must admit though that probably 90% of my anxiety in these situations is physical, rather than mental - if u know what I mean! - so I'm not too concerned it crossing the BBB. I have also taken 2-3 80mg propranolol LA tablets before a big presentation and STILL had the fear of God in my head just before starting, however once I get going, and know my body is not giving any "tells", the fear subsides)


----------



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have heard the diabeties stories as well. I would guess that this is only a problems if there are underlying health problems, you are already susceptible to it, AND you are taking prop on a daily high dose basis


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I would take the new generation beta blockers (nebivolol and carvedilol) instead.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been on 60mgs every evening for....years....probably 7 at the least? No side effects that I have ever even noticed. Took me from having 5+ migraines a week, often multiple in one day, to maybe 2 migraines a month.


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

charlieparker said:


> Thanks guys. However this thread kind of sums up the confusion out there over the drug. One person says its gives "lower blood pressure", another "increased BP"...
> 
> I would guess that obviously using it regularly would lead to lower BP, however intermittent use could see a rebound effect , that actually increases BP when not taking it ??
> 
> ...


I'd say that is a fair assessment on the BP issue. I would assume there would be a rebound effect. The adrenal system seems to be fun like that.

As far as effectiveness, I can't say much. It was years ago when I used propranolol and it wasn't even directly for anxiety. It was part of an ADD screening to rule out possible anxiety for the cause. All I remember when I took it is that I just really wanted to take a nap and it messed with my memory some.

The atenolol does none of that, but from what I can remember the prop. didn't seem to do much for anxiety anyways. Maybe a little mentally calmer, but thats about it. I use it purely for physical symptoms: jumbling words, stuttering from anxiety, pounding heart, sweating, tremors, twitching, shaking, fidgiting, psychomotor agitation, etc. Before, it was to the point where when I was nervous I would randomly throw things like pens when I tried to pick them up. They would start to slip and my reflexes went haywire trying to catch them and the next thing I'd know the pen is halfway across the room. Not a good situation for SA


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well to be honestly honest i feel beta blockers do nothing at all
hey are useless crap and all they have done for me is give me hypotension and dizziness
my blood pressure is low anyway and i have hypothyroidism so both those thing's are not really good with beta blockers so make sure u tell the doctor if u have low blood pressure/hypotension and take anything for your thyroid gland like thyroxine, as my pdco foolishly issues me these, well i had nadolol but have also had propranolol and the side effects were the same, tiredness, dizziness, hypotension and fainting. The nadolol have increased my depression so i think i know why i am feeling so incredibly awful

personally i do not think they are a good idea at all
i have missed doses and i was on 40mg and i felt better the days i did not take them so mine are going in the bin. :hide

make sure your doctor is not an incoherent idiot who has not read your medical notes


----------



## jstevens515 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am worried if I take propranolol or atenolol that I will become dependent on the drug to help cope with my anxiety and if I quit taking it, I will become worse off than I was before. I want something to help "teach" me to cope and then be able to quit taking it and keep lasting results. Any suggestions/opinions?

Also, I fear that if I start taking these drugs that after a long period of consecutive use, my overall ability to be aroused (not sexually) will be decreased (ie getting an adrenaline rush from doing the things that I love to do like mountain bike, snowboard, etc.). Is it possible that this could happen?


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

It makes me relaxed sleepy a bit care free drowsy and helpz me not sweat as much in public.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Rebound hypertension. My systolic blood pressure has gone up 10-15 mmHg after taking it and other beta blockers for 5 yrs. Also, more headaches.


----------



## blyg kille (Jan 17, 2012)

Comfortably Glum said:


> *Hair loss/thinning is a side effect. Beta-blockers were very effective in halting my panic attacks, however a good 20% of my hair fell out after just 3 weeks of use. *
> Also, Beta-blockers can increase your risk of developing diabetes. Google "beta-blockers and diabetes"


i just started taking inderal this week. i'm scared, without hair i'd looking like a goblin :afr


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been taking day long Propranalol for the last few months and it's stopped my blushing, along with reducing my heart rate (which was a good thing), and reduced my noradrenaline levels which has made me less anxious around people.


----------



## Will2014 (May 18, 2014)

*Propranolol*

I have had a real problem with the side effects with propranolol even in small doses. I have read some of the posts and agree with the term rebound blood pressure. When I take propranolol not only do I get all the nasty side effects, but my blood pressure goes thru the roof. You think you need more and the side effects increase.


----------

